# Battalion Commander and CSM relieved



## Teufel (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.fayobserver.com/Articles/2010/01/22/970220

What do you guys think of this?

A Fort Bragg battalion commander and his top enlisted adviser were removed from their jobs in Afghanistan and sent home for using "poor judgment," an 82nd Airborne Division spokesman said Friday.

Lt. Col. Frank Jenio and Command Sgt. Maj. Bert Puckett were leaders of the 2nd Battalion, 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment, part of the 82nd's 4th Brigade Combat Team, which deployed in August to Afghanistan.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2010)

Staff ( O and E) failed their Commander.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 2, 2010)

I heard it had something to do with a racist power point of some sort.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

When I read about it in the Army Times, it sounded like there was a big boo-boo that was covered up somewhere. My personal opinion with out knowing these two men is that you are not going to be releaved on this level unless you fucked up big in some form or fashion.

The Army times talked about how that only 5 BC are relieved on avarage each year, I have seen, served under and been effected by many BC's that should have been releaved more over put in jail.

I would like to know more about what was the true cause before I pass judgment, other then I am sure he fucked up somewhere in the mix...


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2010)

From the little I know it sounds like a load of fucking horseshit!

"Lt. Col. Clarence Counts, wrote in an e-mail from Afghanistan in a response to questions. "We are a values-based and professional organization committed to Army values, and this change reflects a continuous commitment to adhere to the highest standards of excellence while maintaining good order and discipline."

IMHO someone who truly believes in the Army values as a real option is delusional. It is merely a bullshit corporate statement meaningless outside of boardroom politics.

You just destroyed two of your own who _might_ have been good to go!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 2, 2010)

I think this was simply the final straw for stuff that was ongoing, from what people I've talked to overseas in the area have said.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2010)

The article is so vague it is hard to form any sort of opinion on the matter. I find it interesting that the BC is looking for a lawyer, but that isn't indicative of much of anything.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2009/12/army_afghanistan_mixed_signals_122109w/

Here is another (unrelated) article by sean naylor about the 1-17th where a company commander is relieved for criticizing brigade sweeps as being largely pointless.  It takes place in the same area that LtCol Jemio was relieved from.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 2, 2010)

The reader comments on the first article are..interesting.


----------



## Looon (Feb 2, 2010)

It's total horseshit.

A soldier under their command, slipped a slide into the presentation beforehand that _some may_ have found to be offensive in nature toward blacks. The soldier in question was himself black. Jenio and Puckett had no idea the presentation had been tampered with before they started.

Based on the info and evidence at hand, this is PC BS run amuck.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2010)

Looon said:


> It's total horseshit.
> 
> A soldier under their command, slipped a slide into the presentation beforehand that _some may_ have found to be offensive in nature toward blacks. The soldier in question was himself black. Jenio and Puckett had no idea the presentation had been tampered with before they started.
> 
> Based on the info and evidence at hand, this is PC BS run amuck.



Or a Bde commander who wanted a reason to D/X a Bn Cdr.
It'll be interesting to see what actually happens, and why the CG went along.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 2, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> The reader comments on the first article are..interesting.



One of them is mine. 

Don't know the LTC in question, but I do know CSM Puckett personally. He is one of the finest NCO's in the Army today, is the epitome, word for word of the Ranger Creed and one of the most exemplary, professional Warriors you will ever have the privilege of meeting or could possible serve with.  

As Loon stated, this whole thing is akin to tossing the baby out with the bathwater / total PC horseshit.

The whole thing wreaks and is another reminder why I got out when I did rather than go on to the SMA at Bliss when that carrot was dangled in front of me.

Fuckin idiots.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2010)

Centermass said:


> One of them is mine.
> 
> 
> The whole thing wreaks and is another reminder why I got out when I did rather than go on to the SMA at Bliss when that carrot was dangled in front of me.
> ...



Had a 1st Sgt who retired rather then take SGM, fed up with Higher Hq crap.
Too bad, because the Army needs the folks it's running out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looon said:


> It's total horseshit.
> 
> A soldier under their command, slipped a slide into the presentation beforehand that _some may_ have found to be offensive in nature toward blacks. The soldier in question was himself black. Jenio and Puckett had no idea the presentation had been tampered with before they started.
> 
> Based on the info and evidence at hand, this is PC BS run amuck.


 
I don't buy that for one minute, The BC and CSM job is to review those slides and aprove them and it's the job of who ever is giving the brief to double check them before the brief and check the equipment to make sure it all works and it's correct. If a person fucked with those slides, then that person would have been dealt with.

I don't think this just b/c of a poawer point, there is a lot more to the story!



Centermass said:


> One of them is mine.
> 
> Don't know the LTC in question, but I do know CSM Puckett personally. He is one of the finest NCO's in the Army today, is the epitome, word for word of the Ranger Creed and one of the most exemplary, professional Warriors you will ever have the privilege of meeting or could possible serve with.
> 
> ...


 
The Army has shifted big time from what was the normal of your day and what is the normal of today. I don’t like it but it is the way it is now.

If there was some racial things going on in the unit and being over looked or there was some issues that did not meet up with the Army’s “values” and the CSM and BC did not work to solve those issues or they did not stop what ever that problem was, then the buck stops with them.

That CSM’s job is to insure the enlisted men are being treated fairly and to resolve issue that go against Army regs and “values” and if an issue came up he should be advising that BC on how to take care of it. If they failed to do so, then they should have been relieved, regardless of what their background was before that. 

Again I think there is a lot more to what happened!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> When I read about it in the Army Times, it sounded like there was a big boo-boo that was covered up somewhere. My personal opinion with out knowing these two men is that you are not going to be releaved on this level unless you fucked up big in some form or fashion.
> 
> The Army times talked about how that *only 5 BC are relieved on avarage each year*, I have seen, served under and been effected by many BC's that should have been releaved more over put in jail.
> 
> I would like to know more about what was the true cause before I pass judgment, other then I am sure he fucked up somewhere in the mix...



I think that this is the problem.  Unless they are taking load for someone under their command, or due to internal politics; then how the fuck does someone reach that level and still be enough of a major fuckstick to get canned from there position in theatre.  I know fucksticks make it over there but you would think that the system would have weeded those dicks out by the time they reach any somewhat senior position.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

gdamadg said:


> I think that this is the problem.  Unless they are taking load for someone under their command, or due to internal politics; then how the fuck does someone reach that level and still be enough of a major fuckstick to get canned from there position in theatre.  I know fucksticks make it over there but you would think that the system would have weeded those dicks out by the time they reach any somewhat senior position.


 
I wont get to far off into the weeds about it, but I will say there are a lot of senior NCO's and Officer that should have never made to where they are in the Army. NCO's that meet the requirments for promotion by hitting all the right schools and writing their own NCOER's and leadership above them allowing them to be fuck-sticks instead of killing their career like they should (mainly b/c they don't want to hurt anyone).

Officers who ride the system on the backs of good soldiers who never receive the proper credit. Officers who take the credit of other officers/ NCO's to advance futher and mainly officers who push their fuck ups off on the lower level leadership instead of taking responsability.

It's not all of them, but there are more then the other IMHO/ experince.


----------



## Looon (Feb 2, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> I wont get to far off into the weeds about it, but I will say there are a lot of senior NCO's and Officer that should have never made to where they are in the Army. NCO's that meet the requirments for promotion by hitting all the right schools and writing their own NCOER's and leadership above them allowing them to be fuck-sticks instead of killing their career like they should (mainly b/c they don't want to hurt anyone).
> 
> Officers who ride the system on the backs of good soldiers who never receive the proper credit. Officers who take the credit of other officers/ NCO's to advance futher and mainly officers who push their fuck ups off on the lower level leadership instead of taking responsability.
> 
> It's not all of them, but there are more then the other IMHO/ experince.


That's the thing. We aren't talking about two individuals that didn't do the necessary crap to "slide by". We are talking about two individuals that have rules by the rules and with honor their entire careers.

What if it is as simple as someone messing with the slide show just before go time?

Yes there is always more to the story, but this stinks of wrong doing. And not from the two that were relieved.

Puckett is a man who has lived his life by the Ranger Creed. I have never met or heard of a Ranger that doesn't think very highly of the man.


----------



## car (Feb 2, 2010)

Centermass said:


> One of them is mine.
> 
> Don't know the LTC in question, but I do know CSM Puckett personally. He is one of the finest NCO's in the Army today, is the epitome, word for word of the Ranger Creed and one of the most exemplary, professional Warriors you will ever have the privilege of meeting or could possible serve with.
> 
> ...


 

Concur. Why don't we wait until we have some facts, instead of an article from a rag (Army Times) published by Gannett Corp.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Feb 2, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Or a Bde commander who wanted a reason to D/X a Bn Cdr.
> It'll be interesting to see what actually happens, and why the CG went along.


 
Consider that if the Bde Commander went forward with this for whatever reason, the Div CG would be undercutting his Bde Cdr by overriding the Bde Cdr's request to relieve Jenio.  The theory is that the decision is such a grave course of action that if the Bde Cdr things such action is merited, then the CG would only deny that in extraordinary circumstances.  And, to take that one step further, if the CG denied the Bde Cdr this relief, it puts the CGs confidence in his Bde Cdr at question.  

That the CSM was relieved at the same time is the very interesting development.  My guess is, as speculated above, that there is far more to this than somebody slipping a slide of questionable humor into a slide deck.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Feb 2, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The article is so vague it is hard to form any sort of opinion on the matter. I find it interesting that the BC is looking for a lawyer, but that isn't indicative of much of anything.


 
My advice to the two of them would be to find a lawyer steeped in military administrative law.  Unless charges under MCM are preferred, a criminal defense attorney will not be an effective defense.  I'd describe it as akin to doing CQB with AT-4's ("just because you can do something doesn't mean you should").  Right now, Jenio and Puckett are being attacked, not with litigation, but with a punitive evaluation.  Even if the relief is determined to be unjustified, the best they can hope for is retirement at current grade and having the report expunged.  If successful, it will be one of the best multi-thousand dollar expenses (each) they'll have expended.

All i can say is...tough sledding ahead for both.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looon said:


> That's the thing. We aren't talking about two individuals that didn't do the necessary crap to "slide by". We are talking about two individuals that have rules by the rules and with honor their entire careers.
> 
> What if it is as simple as someone messing with the slide show just before go time?
> 
> ...


 
I am not saying that he is not a good CSM or a great soldiers-soldier. What I am saying is that CSM’s and BC do not get relieved for simple bullshit. If it was for simple bullshit then they were wronged and it should be corrected. Personally I think it is counter productive to the unit as a whole to do a command swap mid tour (unless lives are being lost as a result of the command). 

What we know is nothing of what actually happened and all we know is that these two men were relieved and are going to fight it. We don’t really know why they were relieved, but what I do know is that it doesn’t happened unless they fucked up big in some form or fashion. A fucked up power point is not a big enough reason to relieve a BC/CSM. 

Now a soldier complaining of racism in the unit, a command clement survey showing high levels of racism in the unit and then the BC/CSM giving a power point with racial shit in it, would be and that stuff is not in line with the Army’s values!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2010)

I knew LTC Jenio slightly when he was at his last unit.  Like everyone else I knew in the unit, I had a very high opinion of him.

Before the Army Times article, I thought that the removal of the Bn Commander and CSM was somehow related to the captain from the same unit that died two days before.  The articles even ran one below the other in the local paper.

It is my sincere hope that there is more to the story than an offensive PowerPoint slide.  LTC Jenio had been GEN McChyrstal's XO at JSOC, I'm sure the CG considered the potential fallout before he pulled the trigger.

At the same time, this is a good example of why I don't allow those kinds of "demotivator" slides into my briefings.  For one thing, they're unprofessional, they take up time we could be using to do something productive, AND, they are, almost by definition, offensive.  Not worth it.  Anyone who inserted a slide I didn't approve into a briefing I had to give outside of my immediate unit, would probably find themselves out of my immediate unit.


----------



## Manolito (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't want to know what happened but as a  manager in DOD not a single presentation would be made that wasn't on a memory stick and in the posession of the presenter right up to the presentation. I made it a point to run every presentation through EEOC because what was said earlier is true. What was acceptable when I started 35 years ago would ruin a career today. There was a time when you were allowed to make a mistake and move on, today people want your career for any infraction. I for one will believe in the two men that were relieved until proven otherwise. I lost one of my managers that put a bikini clad picture in his presentation to keep the attention of the audiance. Try as I could I wasn't able to stop the machine that demoted him. I am so glad to be retired.
Bill


----------



## Teufel (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't have very much information about this but some of the signs I see may point to some good soldiers getting canned because of political correctness and hyper sensitivity.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2010)

Again, I don't know the particulars of this case but I would like to present a parallel situation.   At the end of the day, commanders are responsible for everything that happens or does not happen in their command. In 1988 Lcpl Rother died in 29 Palms during a training exercise. He was a road guide/road guard and was posted without a buddy.  His platoon commander doesn't keep good accountability of his Marines, packs up his platoon and doesn't realize he has left LCpl Rother behind until he is turning weapons into the armory two days later and comes up minus one.  LCpl Rother ends up dying alone in the desert.

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,956525,00.html

The platoon commander, company commander and battalion commander were all relieved of command.  The real twist here is that the CO of the base (29 Palms) was passed over for a star because of it.  The CO was Col  John Ripley: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ripley_(USMC)  You Army bubbas may remember he was recently inducted into the Ranger hall of fame.  He was a Navy Cross, Silver Star, Bronze Star (2) and Purple Heart recipient and was considered a shoo in for General... until a Marine died on his base.  Now LCpl Rother was assigned to 3rd Battalion, 2nd Marines which is based out Camp Lejeune and was in no way a part of Col Ripley's command but it cost Col Ripley his star anyway.


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2010)

Alot more serious in my mind is WTF were the enlisted personal doing/thinking?!
Rother's team leader, squad leader, pvts didn't know he was missing and say something???

Something seriously screwed up in the system for that to happen IMO.  :2c: 



Teufel said:


> Again, I don't know the particulars of this case but I would like to present a parallel situation.   At the end of the day, commanders are responsible for everything that happens or does not happen in their command. In 1988 Lcpl Rother died in 29 Palms during a training exercise. He was a road guide/road guard and was posted without a buddy.  His platoon commander doesn't keep good accountability of his Marines, packs up his platoon and doesn't realize he has left LCpl Rother behind until he is turning weapons into the armory two days later and comes up minus one.  LCpl Rother ends up dying alone in the desert.
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,956525,00.html
> 
> The platoon commander, company commander and battalion commander were all relieved of command.  The real twist here is that the CO of the base (29 Palms) was passed over for a star because of it.  The CO was Col  John Ripley: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ripley_(USMC)  You Army bubbas may remember he was recently inducted into the Ranger hall of fame.  He was a Navy Cross, Silver Star, Bronze Star (2) and Purple Heart recipient and was considered a shoo in for General... until a Marine died on his base.  Now LCpl Rother was assigned to 3rd Battalion, 2nd Marines which is based out Camp Lejeune and was in no way a part of Col Ripley's command but it cost Col Ripley his star anyway.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2010)

The battalion commander, executive officer, company commander and platoon commander were relieved.  The Company Commander and Platoon Commander were allowed to serve out their tour before being drummed out of the Corps.  The squad leader and platoon sergeant and OIC were all court martialed.  The OIC for the evolution was not the platoon commander, I believe he was the log-O and he was responsible for posting the guides.  The enlisted Marines were both reduced to LCpl and the OIC was discharged and sentenced to four months in the brig.


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2010)

I am a strong opponent of micro management and oversight, it destroys individual leadership and development.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 3, 2010)

I think things like that is why disjointed details that required multiple moving pieces were more likely to be assigned to homogeneous units, at least back in Batt. Ammo details that didn't get split up for different locations too heavily would just be random voluntolds, but anything like multiple road guard postings, etc would end up being squad or platoon. Team leaders are less likely to lose their teams, squad leaders their team leaders, etc. Noone was off till everyone got home.

Anyway, if this was a case of stuff being tossed in unbeknownst to them, it boils down to the fact that you can't expect what you don't inspect... and that you are responsible for what your men do or do not do. I hope if it's PC stupidity that is a kneejerk, that it gets cleaned up and properly rectified... but as is, it's in the news and stigma is a mo-fo.


----------



## Looon (Feb 3, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> . but as is, it's in the news and stigma is a mo-fo.


Yep. The damage is already done. If it does indeed turn out that they have been relieved unnecessarily, the damage is done.

It will all shake out in the end.......I hope.


----------



## elle (Feb 4, 2010)

LongTabSigO said:


> My advice to the two of them would be to find a lawyer steeped in military administrative law.  Unless charges under MCM are preferred, a criminal defense attorney will not be an effective defense.  I'd describe it as akin to doing CQB with AT-4's ("just because you can do something doesn't mean you should").  *Right now, Jenio and Puckett are being attacked, not with litigation, but with a punitive evaluation.*  Even if the relief is determined to be unjustified, the best they can hope for is retirement at current grade and having the report expunged.  If successful, it will be one of the best multi-thousand dollar expenses (each) they'll have expended.
> 
> All i can say is...tough sledding ahead for both.



I concur.

Having read the article and the comments that followed, it would be wise for both of these men to pay close attention to what's being posted by that newspaper's readers.  Many of those comments are most certainly uninformed and reek of heresay.  The free flowing character assassination could prove lucrative.

Though I haven't had the pleasure of meeting CSM Puckett in person, yet, I do know many of his Brothers and would stand by their word over any other.


----------



## Rock42 (Feb 5, 2010)

Its all Fluff and a cover up for a company commander of 2/508th who was killed 2 weeks ago. He was on a convoy that was hit, the convoy failed to let the hq know they were leaving. So it took nearly an hr to get air assets to them.  4 were killed, then 2 more in the recovery process. 

Dont believe the hype, there is some mad juju in that structure. Jelawar is a mother fucker, people have been fighting for that chunk of dirt since time began.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2010)

Rock42 said:


> *Its all Fluff and a cover up for a company commander of 2/508th who was killed 2 weeks ago.*



Really? 

You know this for a fact how? 

*The fact is that their removal was directly as a result of the PP presentation slide and had nothing to do with Cpt. Pena's death. *


----------



## Rock42 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was in KAF, headed to OCCD on a convoy with A Co. Not dropping names here, Go on SIPR read the sigact.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2010)

Rock42 said:


> I was in KAF, headed to OCCD on a convoy with A Co. Not dropping names here, Go on SIPR read the sigact.



It may have overshadowed their relief. It had nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Rock42 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok , Your right . Dropping it.


----------



## car (Feb 5, 2010)

If you know what you're talking about, then please, tell what you can, when you can. If you're wolfing shit, then step down.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Centermass said:


> *The fact is that their removal was directly as a result of the PP presentation slide and had nothing to do with Cpt. Pena's death. *


 
Where did that info come from, it's the first I have heard of that. I don't know anything outside of what was in the news about a Command claimant survey.

I am just intrested, not a need to know so if it's something thats "OPSEC/PERSEC"  I don't have to know.


----------



## cookie (Feb 16, 2010)

Centermass said:


> One of them is mine.
> 
> Don't know the LTC in question, but I do know CSM Puckett personally. He is one of the finest NCO's in the Army today, is the epitome, word for word of the Ranger Creed and one of the most exemplary, professional Warriors you will ever have the privilege of meeting or could possible serve with.
> 
> ...


 
While it may not mean anything I'd like to agree with your comments above.  I knew of CSM Puckett when he was 1SG Puckett. If there were any real NCO's left in the Army, then he was one of them.  I know the BDE commander and the CG of division and how they operate (had the absolute fanastic fortune to deal with them...read thick sarcasm).  I'm not surprised they went with this decision.  Meaning they are so hell bent on "fixing" the 82nd to its one glorious prestige that they could care less if they destroy it from within.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 16, 2010)

Could there have been friction between the Brigade Cmdr and the Bn Cmdr, and this gave him enough ammo to relieve him?

I agree with other posts, there has to be more to this than just an errant slide in a powerpoint presentation.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2010)

Paddlefoot said:


> Could there have been friction between the Brigade Cmdr and the Bn Cmdr, and this gave him enough ammo to relieve him?



That's what I had heard.  Wives did not get along, and it spilled over into the command.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2010)

SOWT said:


> That's what I had heard.  Wives did not get along, and it spilled over into the command.


 
If that's the case then the Brigade Cmdr needs not only relieving but needs his career ended.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 17, 2010)

SOWT said:


> That's what I had heard.  Wives did not get along, and it spilled over into the command.



Unbelievable.  You would think someone that reaches that level of leadership responsibility would be better than that.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, that wouldn't surprise me at all.

It's not etched in stone, but officer's wives play a big role in their careers. Some take a more active role than others, and they can have both a positive and negative impact.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2010)

Paddlefoot said:


> Actually, that wouldn't surprise me at all.
> 
> It's not etched in stone, but officer's wives play a big role in their careers. Some take a more active role than others, and they can have both a positive and negative impact.



Right after high school I spent a futile year in NROTC and we were more-or-less educated about the role of a wife, and even picking one, by the cadre and upperclass midshipmen.

If the wife angle for this thread is true.....damn. I guess that BDE can make it 100 problems, not 99.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Feb 18, 2010)

A battalion commander, in combat command, is relieved in a warzone by a brigade commander because the wives don't get along?

Sorry.  Without credible sourcing, that doesn't even pass the giggle test.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.military.com/news/article/colonels-wife-accused-of-harassing-soldiers.html?ESRC=eb.nl



> Col. Drinkwine wrote in his sworn statement that he never let personal issues creep into his professional evaluations of Soldiers.
> 
> But two battalion commanders -- Lt. Col Frank Jenio and Lt. Col. David Oclander -- told Spillman they believe disputes with Dr. Drinkwine were an unstated cause for professional retaliation.
> 
> ...


----------



## moobob (Jun 11, 2010)

FWIW I heard it had more to do with the BC using his personal relationship with GEN McCrystal to obtain a sexier mission/AO for his battalion, backdooring the Brigade Commander.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 11, 2010)

There's a lot more and here is some of it in all its glory: 



> The commander of Fort Bragg has barred the wife of an 82nd Airborne Division colonel from nearly all interaction with her husband's brigade and the unit's families after an investigation found her influence "detrimental to the morale and well-being of both."
> 
> Sworn statements from the investigation, ordered in January by Lt. Gen. Frank Helmick, accuse Col. Brian Drinkwine's wife, Leslie Drinkwine, of using her husband's position as leverage to repeatedly harass and threaten Soldiers and their families.
> 
> ...



Though I've known Gen Helmick for many moons and he has more than earned my respect, the BIG problem I have is he has contradicted himself within the article, mainly that within Chop's news clip, he claims one had absolutely nothing to with the other.....and then the above statement extracted from the same news clip.  

He even states that the previous post commander was dealing with this issue when he (Helmick) took command. WTF over? 

And for Col Drinkwine to state he's never let personal issues creep into his professional evaluations tells me that this 0-6 in particular is in complete and utter denial, not because of principle, but what the facts show otherwise....and because of such, one damn fine NCO and his commander are now casualties because of such. The PP incident was a model scapegoat of unquestionable proportion and the trigger that rolled itself out on a red carpet for the waiting finger to pull it.   

The BDE CSM, whom I've also known for years, as far as I'm concerned, violated at least 3 stanzas of the Ranger Creed. He could have stepped in, but decided instead to go with cmd image vs substance of character and actual reality of the situation at hand.....       

I still stand by my assessment of CSM Pucketts Leadership and Character and that, unlike many things tangible in this ever changing world, will never waiver. My :2c: FWIW and change......


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2010)

I said it before, IMO Col Drinkwine needs to be relieved of command. 

He is responsible for this shit happening so his head should roll.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2010)

Being a silly civilian Im just stunned that a wife caused this BS.  Oh Im sorry..make that Dr. Wife.  I have to reread the article..is that some Ph.D thing?

Addendum:


> His wife, Leslie, has a doctorate degree and teaches marketing courses at Campbell University.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 11, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Being a silly civilian Im just stunned that a wife caused this BS.  Oh Im sorry..make that Dr. Wife.



It's not the first time a wife has hitched herself to her husbands rank and unfortunately, won't be the last either. 

And being a "DOCTOR"  I'm sure only exacerbated this only further


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2010)

I would just think with her own career and "title" that she would have had her own life to occupy herself.  Guess I thought wrong.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 11, 2010)

*Wife of O-6 told to stay away from BCT families*

Wife of O-6 told to stay away from BCT families! 

This women must really be a 'Bitch. 

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2010/06/ap_drinkwine_wife_bragg_bct_061110/


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...ommander-and-CSM-relieved&p=382716#post382716

Such a bitch she got 2 posts!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmmm ... I guess so Chop! :doh:


----------



## car (Jun 11, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...ommander-and-CSM-relieved&p=382716#post382716
> 
> Such a bitch she got 2 posts!


 
I merged the threads here.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2010)

car said:


> I merged the threads here.


Aaaah..TYTY wise mod.  She still is double the bitch however !  Right TW?;)

Im still stunned by the guy saying his wife speaks for him.  Thats nutty!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 11, 2010)

Right Chop!!


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2010)

Centermass said:


> It's not the first time a wife has hitched herself to her husbands rank and unfortunately, won't be the last either.



I spent a year in NROTC in college, back when the earth was still flat. One thing that stands out from that experience is being told by members of the cadre and graduating senior class to wisely choose a spouse, that a spouse could make or break our careers.

Fast forward 10 years and in Army OCS this was alluded to, but the Navy had no shame in openly admitting it and even advising us to find a spouse that was friendly and socially engaging.


----------



## car (Jun 11, 2010)

I have dealt with Co, Bn, and Bde, commander's wives who have had the temerity to assume their spouse's ranks for many years. They are few and far between, and can be dealt with. I could tell you all many stories, but won't bore you.

Bottom line, this doctor got out of control and thought that she was someone who she wasn't. What the XVIII Corps CG did to her was totally appropriate. What he does to the COL remains to be seen, but I'd be willing to bet that the good COL doesn't get another responsible assignment.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I spent a year in NROTC in college, back when the earth was still flat. One thing that stands out from that experience is being told by members of the cadre and graduating senior class to wisely choose a spouse, that a spouse could make or break our careers.
> 
> Fast forward 10 years and in Army OCS this was alluded to, but the Navy had no shame in openly admitting it and even advising us to find a spouse that was friendly and socially engaging.


 
I don't recall ever being told that in a formal setting, but I believe it to be absolutely true.  Having a socially competent spouse can be a career enabler.  On the flip side, if your spouse is socially inept, acts in a manner inconsistent with the military's values, or is just a freak, it can be a career inhibitor.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Jun 12, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't recall ever being told that in a formal setting, but I believe it to be absolutely true.  Having a socially competent spouse can be a career enabler.  On the flip side, if your spouse is socially inept, acts in a manner inconsistent with the military's values, or is just a freak, it can be a career inhibitor.


 
From personal experience, I can tell you that having a spouse who speaks ill of her husband an inopportune times is no help....


----------



## LongTabSigO (Jun 12, 2010)

car said:


> I have dealt with Co, Bn, and Bde, commander's wives who have had the temerity to assume their spouse's ranks for many years. They are few and far between, and can be dealt with. I could tell you all many stories, but won't bore you.
> 
> Bottom line, this doctor got out of control and thought that she was someone who she wasn't. What the XVIII Corps CG did to her was totally appropriate. What he does to the COL remains to be seen, but I'd be willing to bet that the good COL doesn't get another responsible assignment.



Relief for cause because of spouse's actions is no appropriate. But, as CAR concludes....I think Mr. Drinkwine will soon be seeking employment of a civilian variety.  (Poor guy, forced to retire as Colonel...my heart bleeds, etc etc.)


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2010)

Im really shocked none of you asked if she is hot? 
Im hard pressed to find an image myself but the one on the Campbell University website.

View attachment 12358


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 12, 2010)

Col. Drinkwine was my Battalion Commander when I was in he 82nd. I'm surprised this hasn't happened sooner, as she made her presence known to all in the S shops.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Im really shocked none of you asked if she is hot?
> Im hard pressed to find an image myself but the one on the Campbell University website.
> 
> View attachment 12358


 
Sometimes you don't have to ask, you just know the answer is a resounding NO!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 12, 2010)

Invisible J said:


> Our unit collects $5.00/mo. dues from it's members for unit parties, baby gifts, flowers for funerals, and going away plaques. Since the funds are so poorly managed - and payment is optional - many people don't pay, instead pooling their money at the team level to take care of their teammates (instead of the admin chick that keeps pumping out babies and killing off extended family members).
> 
> So somehow, the commander's wife gets a hold of the spreadsheet that lists every member of the unit and what months they have/have not paid dues. She then e-mails that spreadsheet out to everyone in the spouse's group, saying (paraphrased) "this is why we can't do nice things, your husbands aren't paying - fix it".
> 
> You stay classy, Mrs. Commander.


 

That kind of shit is why I was thankful that CSM Beam as USARAK CSM excused my wife from mandatory participation in the unit FRG up here.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 12, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> I would just think with her own career and "title" that she would have had her own life to occupy herself. Guess I thought wrong.


 
That's probably the problem.  She is educated but didn't have the career to occupy her time.  To fill the time she got in everyone else's business.  Hopefully the men that were releaved of command can still have there careers move forward mostly undamaged.


----------

